# Twisted feeling - anyone felt this?



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you're having a nice weekend so far.

I hope you don't mind me posting on here but I'm hoping that someone maybe able to give me some help.

My hubby and I have been trying for a baby since 2006 with no luck. We went to our doctor and had the standard blood tests, etc. in 2007 but decided to halt things and go for adoption instead - something I had always wanted to do so seemed like a natural step for us. We now have the most gorgeous baby and I wouldn't changes things for the world. The only problem is that now I'm desperate to give them a little brother or sister and as we found the adoption process more than a little stressful  we would rather keep trying ourselves and are now once more looking into what the problem stopping us from conceiving could be.

I've just had another lot of day 21 blood tests which came back fine and showed that I ovulated - although my LH levels were low - am not sure if this means anything?

In addition to this I'm due to have a scan next Friday as for the past few years I've had twinges - in what I've presumed are my ovaries - but have recently become quite painful. When I exercise or at other times the pain can really throb. Also for the last few years I sometime get this feeling - usually when I go to stand up from sitting or crouching that I can only describe as it feeling like my something inside my tummy is twisted - I think it is around the area of my fallopian tubes (ooh am not sure on that spelling  ) but am not sure. I have to press my stomach with my hand and stand still to stop it.

So sorry for garbling on a little. I just wondered if anyone else ever had this type of twisted feeling? My Doctor said it could be a cyst and said he could feel something on my righthand side but now I'm having a scan I'm suddenly really worried at what there going to find.

Thanks for your help. 

Amelia


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It could be a cyst & they are quite common, mostly they clear up on theirown. I had an MRI scan for something else last year & whn reading my notes a few months later saw that I had a haemorragic cyst on my left ovary. Nothing was done about it & I recently had an ultrasound which showed everything to fine.

There are a few other possibilities but if there is something that the GP can feel then it's most likely a cyst. Try not to worry too much as you can't change anything before the scan


----------



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Professor Waffle, 

Thanks for your reply. My main concern is that if it is a cyst I've been feeling this pain for over two years - stupidly I thought it was just me over analysing every twinge hoping it could mean pg but now I've realised it's probably not quite right - so then I worry if just a cyst why hasn't it cleared up? Am also really concerned about the twisted feeling I described before as no one I've asked seems to have felt this. I think I'm just feeling really paranoid that they'll find that all my tubes are competely twisted and unable to ever conceive naturally - I know I can't possibly know this so I guess I just have to stay calm   and wait and see what the scan finds. Due to previous operations for something else I'm slightly terrified of hospitals which isn't helping!! 

Thanks again for your reply and sending you lots of luck for your dreams this year

Amelia


----------



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Snowbelle - have replied to your pm but am not sure if I've done it right as nothing is showing in my outbox   Let me know if you haven't received it and I'll try again


----------

